# Found Vizsla in southern Md



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

A friend found a Vizsla in Huntingtown Maryland.

I will try to get a picture.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

This is a picture of him.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, he's a beautiful boy! Has your friend taken him to a nearby Vet to have him scanned for a microchip? Hope he can be reunited with his family, as he is surely missing them.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

They are taking him later this afternoon to be scanned.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I think we have found the owner of this boy, his name is Copper.

All thanks to Debra with New Hope Vizsla Rescue for sharing my Facebook post and searching for any lost dog posts.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That is great news!! ;D ;D ;D


----------

